# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Recruitment for Iron Station Savage Masks

## InTheMachine

Hello and thank you for your interest!

I'm looking for up to two players to join our ongoing Savage Worlds Supers game, bolstered by a modified version of Masks, a PBA Supers game. You don't have to have played either of these games before, they are both straightforward (in my opinion) to learn and our group is very helpful with rules questions or any other questions that you might have. 

You can see the hybrid rules here

The premise of the game is that you are playing a teenage hero that has been recruited by AEGIS to be a part of West Side Provisional Team, one of four provisional teams that watch over Iron Station, Louisiana. While a normal day in the life of a superhero would involve fighting supervillains, the city is currently under siege by the River King, a river spirit that resides in the Iron River, which bisects Iron Station, rival gangs the Rooks and Crowns, and demonic forces that are vying to collect the powerful Stones of Vanuusha. 

This game is about these burgeoning heroes trying to find themselves and fight off the demonic incursion. 

If you speak Comic Book, this is a Supernatural Horror Modern Age story.  Lighthearted characters are fine, but keep Tone, Tenor, and Genre in mind while crafting your hero. 

I welcome, *but do not require*, you to read thread 1, thread 2, and thread 3 (the current one). Accepted characters will be given a briefing packet before starting play.

This game does move very quickly, usually between one and two posts per day from me.

Characters are between the ages of 16 and 20.  Please provide a 3-9 Sentence pitch of your character's Powerset, the origin of said powers, and the playbook(s) you feel would be appropriate to the character. (3-9 each, not total) 

Currently open playbooks: 
The Beacon (Robin/Hawkeye)
The Bull (Wolverine/Superboy)
The Delinquent (Arsenal/Kid Loki)
The Legacy (Kid Flash/Aqualad)
The Outsider (Starfire)
The Transformed (The Thing/Cyborg)
The Reformed (Loki/Terra/Ravager)
The Innocent (Blue Beetle)

Let me know if you need me to go over any of these playbooks!


Your future Teammates: 

*Raphael Rothmyer* aka Nightgaunt (The Doomed): A vampire struggling against The Thirst and trying to find his place in the world.
Powerset: Shapeshifting, Regeneration, Claw Attacks, Blood Magic, Super Strength

*Louis LeBlanc* aka Redline (The Protege): High Octane Hero and rising star of Iron Station
Powerset: Light Control, Duplication, Illusions, Teleportation

*Keith Karver* aka Crowe (The Scion): Shadowmancer and Aspiring Infiltrator.
Powerset: Shadow Control, Raven Companion with Telepathy 

*John Kelley* aka Dee (The Brain): A lovestruck future Sorceror Supreme serving as an Occult Consultant to the superhero team.
Powerset: Super Sorcery

*Mandla "Manny" Vincent* aka Izulu (The Nova): Playboy, Bon Vivant and Aspect of the Great Storm.
Powerset: Lightning/Storm Control

----------


## IcemanJRC

I really love Masks, I've never played Savage Worlds, so we'll see how I feel. But this sounds neat, I'll be looking into things. I'm into the Transformed and the Outsider, maybe something buggy right now, but is there any existing alien presence or mad science or otherwise that might be good to loop into an idea, or would you prefer a character to bring brand new ideas in?

----------


## InTheMachine

There's currently one alien character, Aeryn Thrax'ul, from the planet Thrax. His people are basically like Human Torches. 

I wouldn't mind if you brought in something new. Aeryn's people don't offer much in the way of diversity as far as powersets go.

As for mad scientists, we do have one that's about to appear on screen. He is a vampire creating vampire/demon hybrids. But he could have also been experimenting on something else in his lab...

However, I'm also very open to people bringing in new ideas as well!

----------

